# Puppy changing coat color- turning into a Merle?



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

Some of you may know that I have this puppy for a week. He is growing really fast and is becoming a very handsome stud. However, I noticed that he starts to develop some black patches of hair, around his jaw area and also on his front and back legs. They were pretty white just about a week ago. And the amount of black patches seem to be increasing everyday. Is this normal for puppy to change coat color? Is this caused by stress from home adjustment? Or from a change of diet? It starts to be worrisome to me, I think he is turning into Merle puppies (whose look I am really, really afraid of). I know we should not stop loving our puppy because he has turned into a different color, but, I bought him for what he looked like.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

A Merle is not something a dog turns into, it's genetic!!! Some dogs don't show it, some less and some more, I am sure someone will come up with the official terms.
Were the eyes always blue?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not a full expert but he looks more brindle and white (vs. Merle). He is cute no matter what color for sure!


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

He is very very cute no matter what the colouring develops into fully. Look at those big innocent adorable eyes! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brix (Jun 17, 2013)

Jayda- just my thoughts! Brindle! Like some G.boxers are. I have seen few brindle chis, one of them was longhaired and sooo beautiful.

Really cute puppy, joshall! Congrats!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

He is not a Merle. He is a brindle and white, and he may well develop more spotting on his legs as he ages. All puppies change as they grow up, if you wanted a cerain 'look' then you should have bought an adult dog, especially with a cross-breed. There are no guarantees what this little baby will look like as an adult, he may favour the Chi or take more after the Pom, no one can predict it at this age.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Baby Girl has hanged considerably since with first got her she has more white where it was solid black (Neck and Back), She has Tan dots on her legs which were pure white. I have no idea what she will end of looking like but have enjoyed watching her grow. Just embrace the changes and look at it as another present this Chis is bringing to you.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Chihuahuas will have color changes as they get older. Most dog breeds do, for example Dalmation puppies are born solid white. He does not look Merle to me. Your puppy being as young as it is (way to young to have been rehomed) will change some. You are right, this should not cause you to love him any less. If you are concerned about changes then next time you should look into adopting and adult dog.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

My girl has changed colour too. Its very subtle as she is a fawn colour bur black hairs are appearing. 


My rabbit had a more radical change! ! He went from black and white to a dalmatian style but with brown spots here and there


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

miuccias said:


> A Merle is not something a dog turns into, it's genetic!!! Some dogs don't show it, some less and some more, I am sure someone will come up with the official terms.
> Were the eyes always blue?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No, his eyes are actually brown. I think they appear blue in the 4th picture due to the lighting.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

DEFINATELY brindle. Here is a pic of my female Mexican Frenchie, Raisin. She is a brindle


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

He is brindle and white with ticking.


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> DEFINATELY brindle. Here is a pic of my female Mexican Frenchie, Raisin. She is a brindle


Aww who is that on your avatar?? Could you show us him/ her? Looks extremely cute!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Hes a brindle not merle, adorable. If he is a mixed breed I would say its just a risk you take as with any dog unless he or she is nearly fully grown. My chihuahua Jade was fully white when I saw her at 3 weeks and now she has brown freckles (which I find adorable) and her ears are chocolate too. I strongly believe the freckles will keep showing up and darken with time, if its not what you wanted then I would rehome now that hes a puppy so he can bond with another family and you can just find another dog that makes you happy.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

He is a very handsome pup, takes well over a year for their coat to mature, you will see a lot of change. Hope you love him no matter what.


----------

